# Anyone Interested in teaching a noob?



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm looking to go out with an experienced coyote hunter here in Northern Utah.

I am awaiting my optics, working on putting together some appropriate high desert camo clothing, and I'll be set and ready to hunt. My main goal would be to learn basic calling techniques, and collection of required parts for the bounty.

This is not something I'm looking to do simply because of the bounty but it sure makes all the money I just spent on gear a little easier to justify that is if I can get anything.

If you are interested in showing me the ropes it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Joshua


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

Just order some Cabela's Ghil-Leaf camo gear which I must say is awesome! Hoping my red dot gets here before the end of the week.


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm kinda surprised that there are no replies other than my own here. I have read several posts complaining about how new hunters are crap and need to learn how to hunt properly yet when a noob reaches out for help they get no where as is the my situation. This is "calling the kettle black" in my opinion and I'm surprised at the lack of response. I'll keep plugging away to learn how the 'experts' do it but if you have a problem with a new hunter doing things wrong but don't step up to show them the right way it's hypocritical.:-?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Naturally, a person who is brand new here, has made no contribution to the forum, but is only asking for help is not going to have tons of replies. I am not at all proficient to be able to mentor or I might be willing. The issue you have is you are asking someone taking the final exam to give you all of the answers w/o having made any of the efforts that everyone else has made, like it or not it is the truth. Most of us have learned by trial and error and opening up the play book to a perfect stranger is a little difficult to do. So, a piece of humble pie or an offer to do something in exchange might come across a little better. Several of us have shared lots of information on here and it would appear that you have not even take the time to read it, so you may want to start there. I am just speaking frankly just as you have, here is some good information from a pro, not my info, just notes I took and shared here. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/25541-cabelas-predator-calling-seminar.html


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are lots of videos out there that will teach you the basics. Some are real good. I will not take someone out to show them, especially in the areas I hunt. You want someone to teach you then offer up the areas but dont expect someone to take you to theirs.


----------



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree with reb, gotta pay your dues. I have been 0-5 this year but i am starting to learn something every time I head out. I would be interested in the calls people have been having success on. Does anyone have any recommendations? I think my sceery calls may be lacking a bit.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I would recommend a custom call, all these commercial calls have been heard by what seems like every coyote. Look into a good custom call and give those a try


----------



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Mike, do you know of any quality sites or places to start looking?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

jtoby said:


> I think my sceery calls may be lacking a bit.


I think I'll go back to my sceery calls they have been proven in the past but I tried to upgrade and go with a foxpro eletronic call however I have had problems with it sounding right. It has a strange sound that I can only discribe as just before a song comes on when your playing a record, kind of a static sound that plays throughout the recordings. I have now updated my personal sounds and have added some of my own but they sound at best just ok.


----------



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

12many i would love to hear your experiences with the sceery calls. Mine have called a coyote in to about a half mile but thats it. They seem to freeze up a lot (especially the jack rabbit). That could be user error for sure though.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

12many what FoxPro caller did you get? Your sounds should be all clear, unless you have the volume up to far. I have the cheap spitfire and the only time I have an issue with the quality is when the volume is at max.
jtoby there are many custom caller makers out there. 
http://carverpredatorcalls.com/
http://reeselanyards.com/
Heres a few that I like. There are more just have to google it.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I got the Turbo Dogg, some sound ok even at high volumes about 70-80 I really never go louder than that, but some of the calls just have an off sound, hard to explain but you can tell the difference, the calling sequence also seems off some of the calls are really strange not saying that its bad just probably something that I wouldn't have thought of doing. Some of the newer sounds that I got were from http://www.varmintal.com/ kind of a cool place for someone trying to gain a little bit of information, not to mention it has some cool stories.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

12many said:


> I got the Turbo Dogg, some sound ok even at high volumes about 70-80 I really never go louder than that, but some of the calls just have an off sound, hard to explain but you can tell the difference, the calling sequence also seems off some of the calls are really strange not saying that its bad just probably something that I wouldn't have thought of doing. Some of the newer sounds that I got were from http://www.varmintal.com/ kind of a cool place for someone trying to gain a little bit of information, not to mention it has some cool stories.


Oh that's a primos call not FoxPro. I've never dealt with the primos e-callers at all. I know the calling sequences are of Randy Anderson and he can bring in the doggies. 
I would suggest a FoxPro though for e-callers, they really can't be beat.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I will have to check into them and yes your correct Primos not FoxPro.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike is correct. If you are interested in custom hand calls, definitely take a look at Carverpredatorcalls.com Kerry's calls are second to none. The look and sound are amazing. I know a lot of call makers and his are by far the best. They are made here in Utah by a coyote hunter. His prices are good and actually not much more than a production call but the quality is so much better.


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Naturally, a person who is brand new here, has made no contribution to the forum, but is only asking for help is not going to have tons of replies. I am not at all proficient to be able to mentor or I might be willing. The issue you have is you are asking someone taking the final exam to give you all of the answers w/o having made any of the efforts that everyone else has made, like it or not it is the truth. Most of us have learned by trial and error and opening up the play book to a perfect stranger is a little difficult to do. So, a piece of humble pie or an offer to do something in exchange might come across a little better. Several of us have shared lots of information on here and it would appear that you have not even take the time to read it, so you may want to start there. I am just speaking frankly just as you have, here is some good information from a pro, not my info, just notes I took and shared here. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/25541-cabelas-predator-calling-seminar.html


I was hoping to get some experienced hunters here in this forum that would be interested in helping me get started beyond all the stuff available on the web. If contact was initiated id be more than happy to discuss some sort of trade for the time whether it be money or services. I'm a great web developer if anyone would like to trade my expertise in that area for some in yours, great!


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

reb8600 said:


> There are lots of videos out there that will teach you the basics. Some are real good. I will not take someone out to show them, especially in the areas I hunt. You want someone to teach you then offer up the areas but dont expect someone to take you to theirs.


I don't expect anyone to take me to their 'prime' spot I'm just looking to get my feet dirty in the field. Hunters are funny about their spots, hopefully I'll have my own one day but until then I simply don't have much direction as to where to even start. It's obvious that between SLC and Wendover off I-80 have a lot of pressure based on what I've read which is fine and makes total sense but beyond that I'm just not sure where would be good. Curious if you hunt BLM, public, or private property? We live in a state with vast amounts of free access land so I'm fairly certain if one were interested in showing me the ins and out it wouldn't require showing me your 'spot'.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

their is a lot of information out their look at the DWR site and type in walk in access, Participating properties, pick a direction and call the land owner, if you have a GPS drop the chords of the property I like to use Google maps to find roads and access points, follow the rules, respect the owner/property and hunt. I did use some areas north of Ogden but never did cut any track nor see a dog but that was only one day that I went out. The land owners are very nice and if you keep them informed about success or just a call to thank them you will have a property to hunt in the future.


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks 12many. That's great in for private property and greatly appreciated.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you want to learn, ask some questions and do some reading go to Predatormasters.com The website has a lot of experienced predator hunters.


----------

